# mi ha beccato



## Old folletto (29 Agosto 2006)

Doveva succedere prima o poi..e non sono stata nemmeno tanto furba..ha beccato un sms in cui dicevo all'altro che l'amo ed è andato fuori di testa, mi ha buttato fuori casa in 5 minuti (la casa è sua).
Ho incassato tutto, sono stata zitta, non ho negato niente e ho detto solo mi dispiace..sinceramente..
Adesso sono accampata da un'amica, tutti contro, tutti addosso, ovvio che mi sento una cacca, non c'è bisogno che tutti mi lo facciano notare...
Ho una confusione in testa allucinante, non so cosa fare, chi amare, se tentare di recuperare, di farmi perdonare, salvare il matrimonio che comunque aveva i suoi problemi (avevo già lasciato un post tempo fa), non voglio prenderlo in giro ancora, se torno da lui devo esserne convinta al 100%...poi c'è l'altro, ha una famiglia anche lui, un figlio piccolo, mi dice che lascerà tutto per me, domenica parte per le ferie 2 settimane e poi molla tutto...ma c'è da credergli?
Sto impazzendo..il sollievo di non dover più mentire è durato poco..mi manca mio marito, la nostra convivenza, la nostra casa..le nostre abitudini..
Sto provando a chiamare la psicologa dove avevamo tentato di trovare soluzione ai nostri problemi, ma non risponde..maledette ferie...
Ieri sera ho fatto l'ennesima cavolata (tanto ormai..) e sono andata a casa da lui col cuscino, stavo male, mi mancava tanto, volevo dormire lì..praticamente l'ho obbligato a subire la mia presenza e lui mi ha detto che gli faccio schifo, che sono arrogante..come potevo pretendere la sua comprensione? Sono un mostro, vorrei sparire dalla faccia della terra..mai nessuno si fiderà più di me..
Grazie per avermi ascoltato, in attesa che torni la psyco dalle ferie...
Cri


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Agosto 2006)

Cri, non buttarti la croce addosso così, purtroppo è successo quello che non si mette quasi mai in conto quando si tradisce.

Una cosa hai detto su cui accentrerei l'attenzione: il conforto di non dover più mentire....anche se è durato poco, riparti da lì.

E' evidente che nella situazione in cui eri non stavi bene, che stavi cmque cercando di far chiarezza (psyco docet). Il precipitare degli eventi ha chiaramente scombussolato un certo tipo di percorso che avevi in mente, ma allo stesso tempo ti costringe anche ad affrontare da una visuale diversa la realtà.
Pensavi di poter pianificare con calma l'eventuale passaggio dal marito all'amante, quindi con qualche certezza e sicurezza in più. Quersto ora non ti è dato avere, hai sbattuto il naso contro una realtà forse inaspettata ma che è quella più reale.

Ora sei davvero sola. 

Andrei anche piano a far affidamento sulla effettiva volontà dell'altro di mollare tutto subito e star con te (già il fatto che ne dubiti non è un gran segnale), inoltre, fatto sotto la pressione della tua situazione, potrebbe partire col piede sbagliato, come coercizione anzichè libera e voluta scelta da parte sua.

Quanto al cuscino: beh, un pò di dignità e se vuoi anche di considerazione per quello che tuo marito sta passando ci vorrebbe, non credi?

Detto questo, non sei un mostro, ma un essere fallace come tutti quanti....

Un abbraccio


----------



## Old folletto (29 Agosto 2006)

*x fedifrago*

Grazie mille per il tuo sostegno, una parola gentile in questo momento è tanto per me che sto affrontando orde di parenti e amici incavolati neri..genitori compresi.
E' vero, stanotte ho buttato nel cesso l'ultimo brandello di dignità che mi era rimasta, ma stamattina gli ho scritto per chiedergli  scusa (ormai l'avrò fatto in tutto almeno 1000 volte con tutti..) per avergli imposto la mia presenza.
So che adesso sono sola e la cosa mi fa molta paura.
Spero di farcela..
cri


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Agosto 2006)

Se posso aggiungere qualcosa...fregatene di tutti, amici, parenti, genitori etc etc... è con la tua vita che stai facendo i conti e non è a loro che devi render conto, ma solo a te stessa! 

La solitudine può far paura, ma è anche occasione per ritrovar se stessi, per guardarsi davvero dentro, evidenziare le proprie paure ed esorcizzarle, capire le proprie vere aspettative. 

Ascolta te stessa, ti accorgerai che è tanto che non lo fai e che...hai tanto da dirti!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (29 Agosto 2006)

"Chi semina raccoglie". Adesso stai semplicemente raccogliendo quanto seminato. Fatti un esame di coscienza e vedrai che tradire, per quanto di moda, trasgressivo e cazzate varie, è davvero la peggiore delle azioni che una persona può fare. Lascerà un segno indelebile nella tua vita (probabilmente il tizio che "ami" non vorrà mai stare ufficialmente con te, ma al massimo ti terrà come amante occasionale per il suo ludibrio del giovedì sera), in quella di tuo marito (che non si fiderà mai più di una donna in vita sua) e nella considerazione che di te hanno familiari e amici (crollata a picco. Molto probabilmente riceverai molte proposte di sesso occasionale da parte di "furtivi" amici). E questo a prescindere che tu torni con tuo marito o meno. Il tutto per cosa? Perchè l'amante "lo ami davvero" e lui "ti ama davvero"? Ma per favore! Personalmente, io quando conosco una tizia che diventa la mia ragazza e vengo a sapere che ha tradito qualche suo ex, la mollo subito (scusate l'approccio nazista del "Tradito lui, capace di tradire anche me").

"Chi rompe paga, e i cocci sono suoi". Adesso vedi se coi cocci riesci a ricomporre il vaso. Se non ci riesci (probabile), spero che le cose per te possano comunque migliorare e che nel tuo prossimo rapporto sarai pronta a RISPETTARE davvero la persona che sceglierà di condividere la sua quotidianeità con te.

inoltre, lascia perdere gli psicologi. Tempo e soldi buttati. Ti ci vuole solo un maggior senso di stima in te stessa e minore masochismo latente. Se tu lo avessi davvero, non avresti buttato a mare una persona che si è presa un preciso impegno verso di te davanti a Dio e agli uomini di condividere la sua vita con te, a vantaggio di uno che è (persino!) già sposato. E' come barattare un pezzo d'oro - che ancora non ti accorgi di essere d'oro - in cambio di un pezzo di latta e poi lamentarsi perchè sei rimasta in mano con la latta. Pensaci prima, no?  

Ps. adesso lapidatemi pure. Anzi, no. "Saccente", "spietato", "con la Sindrome del Redentore", "Ma tu non sbagli mai?", me lo dico da solo. Così faccio prima. Tuttavia credo che in un forum anche opinioni come la mia possano trovare asilo. o, no?

ps II scusatemi, ma io parlo sempre da "Pezzo di pane e lei se ne andata". Azz.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (29 Agosto 2006)

Comunque, a prescindere da tutto quello che ho scritto prima (anzi, ignoralo, che è meglio), 

spero che ce la farai a superare il brutto momento e che riuscirai a ricomporti con tuo marito e che ti possa perdonare. Magari, passata la fase iniziale di burrasca, riuscirete a guardarvi negli occhi ed a chiarire civilmente e da adulti che quello che è successo è stato solo un brutto sogno. Da quello che scrivi, dimostri di essere sensibile ed a posto (ed è per questo che, ripeto, è meglio evitare gli psicologi).

"Per un uomo che non ha il perdono nel cuore, la vita è peggiore della morte" (Noryuchi Pat Morita aka Miaghy San in "Karate Kid II").


----------



## Old folletto (29 Agosto 2006)

*insonne ti capisco...*

Ho letto la tua storia e capisco perchè la tua prima risposta è stata tale, non preoccuparti...e comunque hai ragione per certe cose e solo che non puoi sapere com'è la mia storia con l'amante, è un mio ex, non ha mai smesso di amarmi, l'ultima volta l'ho lasciato io, non sono la sua donna del giovedì, non è così facile...è vero che quello che mi fa stare peggio è aver tradito la fiducia di mio marito e aver deluso parenti e amici, sto malissimo per questo, ma d'altra parte devo vivere infelice per far contenti gli altri?
Grazie per gli auguri e per le parole gentili, sono un balsamo per me in questo momento, puoi solo immaginare gli epiteti che mi stanno rivolgendo...


----------



## Old auberose (29 Agosto 2006)

*Insonne*

Niente lapidazione, ma sono convinta tu sappia meglio di me che non  è sempre così.
Anche io ero così ''assolutista'', ma nella vita non c'è solo il bianco ed il nero, la vita è fatta di mille sfumature (ma ripeto, tu questo lo sai bene).

Si impara anche dai propri errori sai? E non è così tassativo che se uno fa un errore una volta debba per forza ricaderci.

Auberose


----------



## Old légère (29 Agosto 2006)

*Sapete...*

...credo che ci sia un pò di verità nelle parole di tutti quelli che sono intervenuti.

Personalmente capisco Insonne ed il suo attacco (da tradita direi le stesse cose), capisco il suo successivo augurare a Cri una risoluzione (anche io ti auguro lo stesso).

Penso, inoltre, che in questi casi sia vero che si può fare un errore del genere e non ricommetterlo più (ho tradito una sola volta in vita mia, confessato, e poi sono diventata netta nel rigetto del tradimento stesso).

Infine, per chi viene tradito, ammetto la possibilità del perdono ed accettazione, così come il rifiuto di quella persona (che ci sia o meno il perdono).

Le varianti sono tante, cara Cri.  A te consiglio di riflettere bene e, come hai detto tu, di tornare da tuo marito (che ti manca e se lui accetterà) solo se sei veramente convinta;  con altri propositi, però.
Dell'altro uomo che dire... La situazione, dici, è particolare, è un tuo ex, che (forse) ti ama veramente... Ma quanto credi possibile che lasci la famiglia dopo le ferie per te?  Quanti passi ha già fatto per darti qualche certezza a questo riguardo?

Pensaci...pensaci bene e...
in bocca al lupo!

Légère


----------



## Non registrato (29 Agosto 2006)

*Per Folletto*

Non è una liberazione non dover più mentire ? Non dover più tenere in piedi un matrimonio fondato sulla menzogna ? ora sei veramente libera ... e soprattutto hai liberato per sempre tuo marito da un rapporto di non amore al quale lo avevi destinato. Non era sicuramente questo il migliore dei modi ... ma ormai é avvenuto... non era forse ciò che volevi ?

Anche io ho tradito mio marito ( ricambiando una sfilza di evasioni da lui commesse). Non ne sono fiera benchè l'uomo che ancora amo sia libero da legami e non abbia rischiato di rovinare la vita di un'altra donna. 

Ho cercato di non fare male a nessuno. Ma ho fatto del male a me stessa.
Mi sono perdonata poichè alla radice del mio agire, sicuramente sbagliato, c'era un infinito ed inappagato bisogno di amore.

Ritrova te stessa e ricomincia da capo, questa volta da sola...

Ma adesso so, che non è tanto il tradimento ad essere imperdonabile, quanto l'ostinazione a vivere senza amore e soprattutto il mentire a chi non si ama più.


----------



## Old folletto (29 Agosto 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Non è una liberazione non dover più mentire ? Non dover più tenere in piedi un matrimonio fondato sulla menzogna ? ora sei veramente libera ... e soprattutto hai liberato per sempre tuo marito da un rapporto di non amore al quale lo avevi destinato. Non era sicuramente questo il migliore dei modi ... ma ormai é avvenuto... non era forse ciò che volevi ?
> 
> No, non era quello che volevo, di sicuro non con questa sofferenza da parte di tutti...ci sono dei problemi nel mio matrimonio anche se è un giovane matrimonio, e io ho sbagliato nell'affrontarli, ho scelto la strada più facile, sono andata a cercare altrove quello che mi mancava, sicuro di trovarlo in un uomo che già conoscevo e sapevo quello che mi poteva offrire..ma non è solo sesso..non avrei fatto tutto questo casino se fosse solo quello..
> Davvero non so cosa fare, vorrei andare da qualcuno che mi può aiutare a fare chiarezza dentro di me, sono davvero soldi sprecati come dice insonne?
> Mi sono messa a fare i conti di quello che dovremmo dividerci (sono in mezzo a una strada e devo pur trovarmi un posto dove dormire, ma ci vogliono i soldi!!) e mi sembra impossibile fare certi discorsi con lui...vorrei dirgli perdonami, riproviamo, sarò brava, curiamoci insieme...ma se poi penso all'altro...aiuto!!!


----------



## Non registrato (29 Agosto 2006)

Concordo pienamente con insonne e mi chiedo:davvero troppo difficile aver l onestà intellettuale di lasciare la persona tradita?un minimo di corettezza,di stima verso chi ci ha donato amore e fiducia....che poi si potrebbe lasciar chi non si ama piu prima di tradire...ma non lo si fà solo per puro egoismo e menefreghismoForse sarebbe ora di farla finita con questo buonismo...cercar di capire sempre dopo e mai prima....!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2006)

*un po' di coraggio*

Cara Folletto,
sei, più o meno. nella situazione di mio marito (l'ho mandato fuori casa da meno di un mese..se ne vuoi sapere di più guarda "Sono stata tradita anch'io") e ti dico cosa vorrei sentire io per poterlo perdonare.. nota che (..starò attenta a non usare k ecc, ma a me disturbano di più gli errori di battitura) in questo momento è qui che conversa con nostra figlia....quindi non sto parlando di ammetterlo in casa..non è finito sotto un ponte, ma a casa da sua madre.
Vorrei che mi dicesse : "Perdonami! Ho commesso un errore imperdonabile! E' stata una parentesi nella mia vita..una parentesi sbagliata. Tu sei la persona che amo con cui voglio vivere! Al pensiero di non averti vicino mi manca il fiato e mi sento perso. La mia vita non ha significato senza di te! Ti prego dammi la possibilità di riprovarci! Forse ho cercato altrove quei brividi che tu mi hai fatto provare e che non riuscivo più a trovare nel nostro rapporto...ma non li ho trovati perché solo con te mi sento me stesso ..."
Questo è quello che vorrei per poter curare l'atroce ferita del tradimento..ma non me le dice perché non le pensa e non le sente.
Se tu non senti nulla di simile sarà difficile dirlo e difficile poter essere perdonata..ma forse se non ti senti ...non ti interessa realmente tuo marito.
In questo caso trova il modo di "ricostruirti"
Questo, è ovvio, è il punto di vista del "tradito" (un po' meno "arrabbiato" di Insonne..ma MOLTO ferita), ma credo ti possa essere utile..
Spero si capisca che non ti condanno..cerco di capire perfino mio marito..
Coraggio


----------



## Verena67 (29 Agosto 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> Questo è quello che vorrei per poter curare l'atroce ferita del tradimento..ma non me le dice perché non le pensa e non le sente.
> Se tu non senti nulla di simile sarà difficile dirlo e difficile poter essere perdonata..ma forse se non ti senti ...non ti interessa realmente tuo marito.


 
Ahimé, c'è una profonda, dolente verità in queste parole 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A volte ci si innamora davvero, e....certe cose non si sentono. Non piu', o addirittura non si sono sentite mai.
Io comprendo il desiderio di un tradito di sentire ricostruite in pieno le fondamenta emotive del rapporto, nel riconoscimento ufficiale che solo lui è l'ideale compagno di sempre. Però capisco anche l'altro "lato", il desiderio di ritrovare l'intimità familiare pur senza poter intimamente rinnegare il nuovo sentimento, anche se ha portato solo distruzione e infelicità.
Esorto tutti a non giudicare, e penso che al di là delle ovvie e necessarie "contrizioni", quando una coppia si riunisce dopo un tradimento solo chi è in quella coppia ha il potere e il diritto di giudicare dei patti, anche taciti, ri - stabiliti.
E penso che spetti solo ed esclusivamente al tradito giudicare in cuor suo se può o non può accettare il "ritorno" anche senza che alcune cose siano dette/pensate/sentite  dal già traditore.
Un bacio


----------



## Verena67 (29 Agosto 2006)

folletto ha detto:
			
		

> Grazie mille per il tuo sostegno, una parola gentile in questo momento è tanto per me che sto affrontando orde di parenti e amici incavolati neri..


Se la gente si facesse li casi sua.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Dico, ma non è una questione PRIVATA? Non è il caso di astenersi da giudizi sciocchi?
Folletto, ti sono vicina in tutto e per tutto...tieni su la testa!!!
Un bacio!


----------



## Old 666 (29 Agosto 2006)

ciao cri, da esperto... traditore, non dare retta alle morali che ti vengono fatte, molti tentano di dare un giudizio, ci etichettano, ma solo noi sappiamo veramente perchè si tradisce...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





l'unico consiglio che posso darti è il seguente:

tentare di farti perdonare da tuo marito, ma se lui è forte e orgoglioso sarà molto difficile.
oppure negare l'innegabile anche quando è accaduto.... ovviamente per questa soluzione dovrai mentire....come non hai mai fatto prima... cambiando la realtà a tuo favore.
molti non sanno che anche chi tradisce soffre per le bugie che deve raccontare...a chi sta tradendo...

ora dipende da voi due....

forza non disperare

un abbraccio 666


----------



## Old légère (30 Agosto 2006)

*si, è vero,*

queste sono le due possibilità.
Ma per Cri, a questo punto, non so quanto sia possibile cercare di nascondere...
Suo marito, se non sbaglio, ha letto un sms in cui Cri dice di amare l'altro...
Beh!  Forse ripartire (se Cri lo desidera davvero) con un po' di onestà non sarebbe una brutta idea...

Légère


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Agosto 2006)

*666*

Non son molto d'accordo con ciò che hai scritto, 666.

Per cri, visto che ormai la cosa non è più nascondibile, può esser l'occasione per far chiarezza nei propri rapporti, sia rispetto al marito che rispetto all'amante. 
E soprattutto con se stessa, con ciò che vuole e desidera veramente, dovendosi rimboccare le maniche ed affrontare la vita senza più alcun appoggio "di comodo" (tale diviene spesso un matrimonio in cui non si crede più di tanto) e dovendosi mettere in gioco completamente senza più alibi.

Cercare a questo punto scorciatoie (che vedo molto impervie) sarebbe solo controproducente, solo un rimando di qulacosa che è cmque da affrontare!


----------



## Old folletto (30 Agosto 2006)

tentare di farti perdonare da tuo marito, ma se lui è forte e orgoglioso sarà molto difficile.
oppure negare l'innegabile anche quando è accaduto.... ovviamente per questa soluzione dovrai mentire....come non hai mai fatto prima... cambiando la realtà a tuo favore.
molti non sanno che anche chi tradisce soffre per le bugie che deve raccontare...a chi sta tradendo...


Nononono, non se ne parla proprio di mentire ancora, era una delle cose che mi faceva più soffrire in assoluto, perchè mio marito non se lo meritava (ma chi se lo merita?)...l'unico sollievo che ho da questa situazione è che almeno ho smesso di mentire a tutti e di sorridere dicendo tutto ok, anche se non era vero..e dentro stavo morendo...
Purtroppo l'unica persona che mi sta vicino veramente, per quanto può, è l'amante..anche la mia migliore amica, presso cui sono ''alloggiata'' non può capire cosa sto provando, lei per principio non tradirebbe mai e quindi un pochino me la sento contro..non è che sto cercando approvazione intendiamoci, so di aver fatto una grossa cavolata, ma non è che l'unico che soffre è mio marito..accidenti mi ha sbattuto in mezzo alla strada in 10 minuti, ero ancora in pigiama, e tutti a dirmi che mi è andata bene, perchè non mi ha dato 2 sberle..
Non so ancora cosa farò, i sentimenti per l'amante sono forti e comincio a pensare che il fatto che io sono fuori casa, lo spingerà a prendere una decisione molto presto...sempre se mio marito non gli rovina tutto, visto che ha deciso di parlare con sua moglie..
Speriamo...


----------



## Old 666 (30 Agosto 2006)

Fedifrago ha detto:
			
		

> Non son molto d'accordo con ciò che hai scritto, 666.
> 
> Per cri, visto che ormai la cosa non è più nascondibile, può esser l'occasione per far chiarezza nei propri rapporti, sia rispetto al marito che rispetto all'amante.
> E soprattutto con se stessa, con ciò che vuole e desidera veramente, dovendosi rimboccare le maniche ed affrontare la vita senza più alcun appoggio "di comodo" (tale diviene spesso un matrimonio in cui non si crede più di tanto) e dovendosi mettere in gioco completamente senza più alibi.
> ...


 

appunto adesso dipende solo da loro due..... se il loro amore sarà forte usciranno da tutto questo, ma di una cosa sono sicuro che uno di loro tradirà ancora.......

se sarai forte c?è la farai ad affrontare tutto questo.... ma le difficoltà, fidati, saranno enormi, se non te la senti chiudi per sempre questo capitolo della tua vita.

un abbraccio 

666


----------



## Verena67 (30 Agosto 2006)

> Purtroppo l'unica persona che mi sta vicino veramente, per quanto può, è l'amante..anche la mia migliore amica, presso cui sono ''alloggiata'' non può capire cosa sto provando, lei per principio non tradirebbe mai e quindi un pochino me la sento contro..


Ho avuto a suo tempo un problema analogo. La mia migliore amica non ha mai "capito" - al contrario di altri - e - malgrado lei neghi ostinatamente - l'ho sempre sentita ostile e "giudicatrice". Ciò ha quasi distrutto la nostra amicizia, poi recuperata per i capelli quando ho chiuso la storia extra, ma penso che non torneremo mai come un tempo. Ahimé, non è facile, ma essere amici vuol anche mettere da parte le proprie emozioni e valori personali quando un nostro amico ha davvero bisogno di noi!



> non è che sto cercando approvazione intendiamoci, so di aver fatto una grossa cavolata, ma non è che l'unico che soffre è mio marito..


già. Ok, tradire è sempre una cattiva idea, ma se succede, è perché evidentemente soddisfa dei bisogni che le persone - tutte, anche le piu' avvedute, anzi, spesso proprio loro - non riescono a sopprimere. Possiamo avere il giudizio che vogliamo sull'adulterio, ma ci vorrebbe sempre e comunque un po' di umana pietà



> accidenti mi ha sbattuto in mezzo alla strada in 10 minuti, ero ancora in pigiama, e tutti a dirmi che mi è andata bene, perchè non mi ha dato 2 sberle..


Ma....tutta questa gente, un po' di comprensione, no? Io mi allontanerei da simili farisei! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A proposito, ma la casa è solo di tuo marito? E comunque sai che hai dei diritti, in quanto moglie? Torto o ragione, nessuno può "buttarti in mezzo a una strada", se il conflitto si esaspera, vai da un legale anche per questo! E' violenza (se l'ha fatto mettendoti le mani addosso) e comunque può essere violazione degli obblighi di assistenza familiare. Non ho mai seguito queste vicende, ma sono certa che una qualche tutela ce l'hai. Se tuo marito si ostina a fare il pazzo furioso, tutelati!!



> Non so ancora cosa farò, i sentimenti per l'amante sono forti e comincio a pensare che il fatto che io sono fuori casa, lo spingerà a prendere una decisione molto presto...sempre se mio marito non gli rovina tutto, visto che ha deciso di parlare con sua moglie..
> Speriamo...


Se tuo marito parla con sua moglie, otterrà solo di approfondire il solco tra di voi,e sarebbe un'azione dettata dalla rabbia (e questo posso capirlo) ma profondamente stupida, e anche fondamentalmente inutile e cattiva.
Ok il tradimento, ok tutto, ma prima di tornare con il capo chino valuta ANCHE le qualità morali di tuo marito. Altrimenti in tutta questa faccenda rischi di essere l'UNICA a pagare.
Però un'altra cosa mi preoccupa. Se pensi che nel momento in cui la moglie "sappia", le possibilità per il tuo amante di stare con te siano "rovinate", temo che sai già, in fondo a te, cosa aspettarti da lui 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E si, io sto dalla parte di Folletto. Ha sbagliato, ma non deve essere la sola a pagare! Basta con quest'ottica retriva e maschilista per cui il marito "laval'onta ripudiando l'adultera", l'amante torna tutto bello bello dalla moglie, e la moglie di lui se lo riprende in casa senza battere ciglio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un bacio!


----------



## Bruja (31 Agosto 2006)

*i risultati............*

Ho letto tutti i post e nonostante fossero molto esplicativi, ragionati, pieni di buon senso, c'è qualcosa che non potranno risolvere.............
La nostra amica dovrà fare i conti con il suo comportamento; deve fare un prodfondo esame di coscienza, pensare a come sono andate le cose anche in precedenza e, attraversospiegazioni e dialogo cercare di comunicare al marito i motivi dei suoi profondi disagi.
E' difficile e dovrà "andare a Canossa", ma se ci tiene, con umiltà e tenacia potrà almeno farsi ascoltare. Se il matrimonio è salvabile, non si sono altre vie.
Amici e parenti vanno lasciati dove stanno, fuori dal problema di coppia!!!
Una sola cosa deve assolutamente evitare, mentire o negare, sarebbe la fine assoluta e non avrebbe mai più credito.
Quanto all'altro, non solo non manterrà le promesse, ma è facile che si defilerà man mano che i problemi si evidenzieranno, quando l'amante è in crisi, spesso delle imprudenze fanno scoprire anche l'altro.  Che lasci la moglie e la figlia è molto improbabile e anche se accadesse, sarebbe roba di breve durata; in fondo non ha detto la nostra amica che appena fuori di casa ha sentito mancarle il terreno sotto i piedi........... e vale per tutti.
Direi che la strada sia una bella pulizia interiore, un atto di umiltà verso il consoprte, evitare che si immischino altri e cercare di riacquistare dignità di dialogo fornendo motivi accettabili a supporto del suo non scusabile ma motivabile tradimento.
Il resto verà col tempo, mentre le cose evolveranno e daranno modo di valutare come procedere.
Sarà dura, lo è sempre in questi casi, ma il primo modo per riacquistare dignità è comportarsi di conseguenza.
Bruja


----------



## Old folletto (31 Agosto 2006)

*Aggiornamenti..*

Allora, vi aggiorno su quanto sta succedendo amici del forum, poi mi direte voi...
Ieri sera, telefonata dell'amante, che alle mie domande su quando avrebbe fatto il passo decisivo, ha svicolato dicendomi che ''era sulla direzione di lasciare tutto'', ma che non dovevo fargli fretta....poi è SPARITO! Ieri sera niente sms e oggi nisba telefonate, l'inetto...HO CHIUSO CON LUI!
Giuro che sembra che mi abbiano dato una sberla e mi sono svegliata di colpo!
Ma quanto sono stata cretina a credergli, Verena e Bruja avete ragione voi!!
Sempre ieri sera dopo questa telefonata che mi ha lasciato parecchio perplessa, vado a casa e parlo con mio marito (gli avevo chiesto di vederci per parlare di noi)..non ne vuole neanche sentir parlare di riavvicinamento, non ci tiene più nè a me nè al nostro matrimonio, gli faccio ribrezzo! (Insonne gli darà ragione immagino!) E' ancora molto, molto arrabbiato e ferito profondamente.
Io sto da cani, vorrei fare un tentativo per salvare il salvabile, ma mi trovo di fronte un muro...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2006)

*ci provo*

Folletto,
provo ad aiutarti perché sei nella situazione di mio marito e posso un po' capire il tuo.
La cosa è scoppiata perché ha letto un sms in cui dicevi all'altro di amarlo!! E' chiaro che ..oltre al trdimento fisico..è questa la ferita profonda! Naturalmente tuo marito sa che sei in una situazione logistica ed economica precaria e quindi ha paura che il tuo tentativo di riavvicinamento sia "interessato".
Quindi devi dargli rassicurazioni rispetto a queste cose.. Ovvero prima perdono poi ti amo poi ..solo poi!...si parla!
Ah ho appena parlato con un'amica separata da un anno mezzo: l'avvocato le è costato 6000 (SEIMILA!) euro ...mi sembra parecchio per far valere i propri diritti se non sono super consistenti!


----------



## Old folletto (31 Agosto 2006)

*x Persa*

Veramente da quello che ho capito ieri sera, mi sembra che quello che davvero gli rode è il fatto che un altro mi abbia avuta sessualmente, ambito in cui si concentrano la maggior parte dei nostri problemi e quindi è anche umiliato (come dargli torto?) poi ovvio aver letto il resto...
Non ho più nessuna intenzione di mentirgli, anzi gli ho detto che ho preso appuntamento con la psicologa che lo avevo seguito per i suoi problemi, ma non vuole saperne di andarci insieme.
Spero sia solo l'incazzatura grossa che gli deve passare...e che dopo cominci a ragionare.


----------



## MariLea (31 Agosto 2006)

Credo che tu debba dare a tuo marito il tempo di sbollentare la sua rabbia... magari poi potrete parlare a cuore aperto e ti perdonerà.
In quanto all'amante che sparisce in questo momento, invece di esserti quantomeno di sostegno.... beh io mi taglierei un dito piuttosto che rispondergli quando si farà sentire.
Sta calma folletto, il tempo ti aiuterà... 
un bacio ed in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Non registrato (31 Agosto 2006)

Spero che sia solo l incazzatura e che poi incominci a ragionare?credo che abbia appena incominciato e mi auguro che abbia la lucidità di tener duro e di capire che è meglio soli con la propria dignità che mortificati insiemead una persona che non ha il minimo rispetto!


----------



## Old folletto (31 Agosto 2006)

Infatti si è fatto vivo e gli ho detto di sparire!! Adios!
Così mi sono risparmiata il dito!

x non registrato
perchè chi mi deve gufare non ha nemmeno il coraggio di registrarsi?
Spero proprio che tu non abbia ragione perchè ti assicuro che sto pagando per quello che ho fatto.


----------



## Non registrato (31 Agosto 2006)

stai pagando per quello che hai fatto..credi che ci sia un prezzo da pagare?a me dispiace per il prezzo che pagherà in termini di sofferenza tuo marito..perchè fino ad ora hai parlato solo della sua rabbia...e non del suo dolore,perdonami ma hai proprio una bella faccia tosta.....!


----------



## Old folletto (31 Agosto 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> stai pagando per quello che hai fatto..credi che ci sia un prezzo da pagare?a me dispiace per il prezzo che pagherà in termini di sofferenza tuo marito..perchè fino ad ora hai parlato solo della sua rabbia...e non del suo dolore,perdonami ma hai proprio una bella faccia tosta.....!


Oltre a essere un gufo, non sai nemmeno leggere, cosa ho scritto nel post Aggiornamenti:
E' ancora molto, molto arrabbiato e ferito profondamente.
Cosa credi che non me ne renda conto? Avrò anche faccia tosta, ma non sono così insensibile.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> stai pagando per quello che hai fatto..credi che ci sia un prezzo da pagare?a me dispiace per il prezzo che pagherà in termini di sofferenza tuo marito..perchè fino ad ora hai parlato solo della sua rabbia...e non del suo dolore,perdonami ma hai proprio una bella faccia tosta.....!


Caro Non Registrato (ennesimo accolito della tribu' dei VILI) a me il personaggio che fa piu' rabbia di tutta la storia è proprio il marito. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Invece di prendersi le sue RESPONSABILITA' per i loro problemi sessuali (l'amore si fa o non si fa IN DUE), ed impegnarsi con Folletto a risolverli, ecco, trovata la soluzione pret - à - porter: lei è una TROIA ed è TUTTA COLPA SUA!!!

Problema bello che cancellato. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se non fosse che sono dell'idea che in un matrimonio se si sbaglia  è giusto fare tutto ciò che è in nostro potere per pentirsi dell'erore compiuto tradendo e ritrovare l'armonia, anche  a prezzo di qualche umiliazione ,  esorterei Folletto a liberarsi sia dell'amante che del marito! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (a cui diamo ancora un certo periodo di tempo per sbollire, ma non piu' di tanto)


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Agosto 2006)

Senti, caro anonimo, non mi par proprio che folletto faccia finta di non sapere lo scombussolamento che ha causato!

Si è presentata col capo cosparso di cenere, conscia di ciò che aveva fatto e chiedendo non comprensione o conforto, ma un aiuto e dei pareri sui possibili scenari che si potevano aprire per lei.

Sparare a zero dal pulpito e per di più nell'anonimato è facile e inconcludente. Quindi se puoi risparmiartelo e risparmiarcelo, grazie!

Tornando a noi, folletto, dovresti verso tuo marito lasciar passare il giusto tempo, è ancora troppo fresca la cosa per invitarlo a percorrere insieme soluzioni non traumatiche, mentre nei confronti del tuo amante (o ex?!?) cercar di capire che lo scoppio di un simile "ordigno" lo può aver colto impreparato, anche se è giusto testare il suo reale coinvolgimento, facendolo come si dice, correre un pò!

Insisto però nel consigliarti di cercar di veder la cosa staccandoti un pò da tutto e tutti, ragionando di più con te stessa, anche se capisco che l'ansia non è poca. ma se non hai chiarezza in te, rischi di far solo altri danni e altro male!

Un abbraccio


----------



## Non registrato (31 Agosto 2006)

Senti io non gufo,e non ho alcun interesse a farlo però non capisco come mai scopri solo ora questa tua sensibilità...se il tuo lui non ti beccava credo sarebbe rimasta nascosta ancora un bel pò...mi spiace ma ho piu comprensione per chi subisce un gesto meschino,che per chi lo attua,e qualsiasi siano state le mancanze di tuo marito,credo che un tradimento non è mai la soluzione del problema!


----------



## Bruja (1 Settembre 2006)

*folletto*

Poichè qualunque cosa pensino gli altri alla fine sei tu che devi rapportarti con tuo marito, credo che tu ora debba avere la pazienza, l'umiltà e la tattica di non contrastarlo, lascia che decanti la fase più dura e nervosa, ora si sente tradito e siccome hai detto che gli importa più del fatto sessuale che altro (sigh),  dai tempo al tempo e cerca di fargli capire con molta buona grazia che anche lui può avere avuto la sua parte di colpa nel farti sentire poco considerata, o comunque non al centro dell'attenzione; in fondo sei tu che vivi il matrimonio e saprai bene cosa non funzionava nei particolari.
Lui ora è frastornato, e l'aver scoperto tutto senza una tua precedente confessione, non aiuta, lo capisci anche tu.  Cerca solo di fargli intendere, se è davvero il matrimonio quello che vuoi salvare, che spesso sbagliare aiuta a capire ed a ricostruire con maggiore onestà e coerenza.  La fiducia resta segnata, ma si può ricominciare partendo da un punto di onestà reciproca.
Ti auguro di riuscire a fargli intendere la tua buona volontà e disponibilità e spero che la vita ti abbia offerto una di quelle lezioni in cui dagli errori si impara a non commetterne più.
Quanto al tuo amante, non stendo un velo pietoso, ma una tela cerata spessa un cm........  come vedi basta dire "io sono disponibile, dimmi che intendi fare? e vedi questi campioni di infelicità familiare e di stanchezza coniugale fare una retromarcia da formula uno,......    
Bruja


----------



## PEGASO (Non registrato) (12 Settembre 2006)

*Anch'io amo ancora la mia ex*

Sono sposato e tante volte mi capita di pensare (e sentire) che amo ancora la mia ex. Abbiamo avuto anni molto belli insieme, è stata per molti aspetti la storia più intensa della mia vita, l'unica donna che mi ha fatto veramente girare la testa, poi abbiamo preso strade diverse. A distanza di anni ci ritroviamo entrambi sposati con altre persone. Ci vediamo ancora ogni tanto, come amici, nulla di più. Usciamo senza dover mentire ai nostri partner, che rispettano la nostra amicizia.
Ma io sento di amarla e da certi suoi sguardi so che anche lei mi ama. Sembrerà patetico ma non mi sbaglio. A lasciare mia moglie per riprovarci con l'altra ci ho pensato. Vi sembrerà assurdo perché sarebbe veramente un salto nel vuoto: che certezza ho io che lei farebbe lo stesso? ancora prima: che certezza ho io che anche lei mi ami ancora? La risposta che mi son sempre dato è "no, non farlo", ma non per paura di queste cose, ma per il bene che voglio a mia moglie, perché non sopporterei di rovinarle l'esistenza.
Mia moglie mi ama, a modo suo, come tutti. Ognuno è capace di dare amore, ma ognuno lo fa in un modo diverso: è banale ma è così. Probabilmente ci sono cose che tra di noi ancora non funzionano e che io imputo (neanche in modo troppo inconscio) a lei. Stiamo insieme da tanto, ma ancora è difficile per me accettarla per come è.
Con l'altra mi basta essere seduto allo stesso tavolo in una pizzeria e mi sento "a casa" molto di più di come mai sia stato con mia moglie. E' assurdo, ma è così.
Scrivere queste righe mi aiuta a sfogarmi un po'. Non è una situazione facile, va avanti da diversi anni. ...e mi sento sempre e comunque un traditore! A volte mi vergogno a tal punto di me stesso da non osare sfiorare mia moglie quando siamo insieme a letto e lei già dorme.

Ciao a tutti!!!


----------



## Bruja (12 Settembre 2006)

*Pegaso*

Molto bello e onesto il tuo post, ma per evitare che ti avviti e ti crogioli in pensieri nostalgici, se può essere vero che da ex vivete ancora nei ricordi di quanto di bello ha unito te e lei, è anche vero che......... "vi siete persi di vista"!!!
Non ci si perde di vista se si è consapevole che l'uno sia per l'altra, e vicevera, l'occasione della vita.
Temo che entrambi siate vittime di una specie di romanzo della memoria che vi fa vedere solo quello che è stato entusiasmante ed eccitante.
Sai cosa credo invece? Che se vi foste sposati sareste la solita coppia, pari a qualunque altra, e che sentireste perfino il peso della routine.
Ti prego non prendere cantonate valutative, è così facile rimpiangere quello che avrebbe potuto essere e non è stato; pensa invece a quello che avrebbe potuto NON essere e te ne sei mantenuto solo il buon ricordo..............
Se entrambi vi siete sposati non credo lo abbiate fatto sconsideratamente, penso invece che sia tu che lei, nella vostra storia passata, rivediate anche gli entusiasmi e la gioia di vivere e di sperimentare della giovinezza, che è davvero ben altra nostalgia.
Bruja


----------



## fedifrago (12 Settembre 2006)

Non è sempre facile specie se giovani e inesperti, aver la consapevolezza di cui parli e la capacità di riconoscere il vero Amore della nostra vita.

Spesso la vita stessa è bastarda, causando separazioni non volute o indirizzandoti verso scelte che ti paiono giuste, sacrosante, luccicanti come l'oro, ma alla lunga si rivelano per quello che realmente sono, magari anche solo d'argento, ma non d'oro.


----------



## Non registrato (12 Settembre 2006)

fedifrago ha detto:
			
		

> Non è sempre facile specie se giovani e inesperti, aver la consapevolezza di cui parli e la capacità di riconoscere il vero Amore della nostra vita.
> 
> Spesso la vita stessa è bastarda, causando separazioni non volute o indirizzandoti verso scelte che ti paiono giuste, sacrosante, luccicanti come l'oro, ma alla lunga si rivelano per quello che realmente sono, magari anche solo d'argento, ma non d'oro.


stravero!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (12 Settembre 2006)

*è vero..........*

Ma la colpa del travisamento del bagliore, l'oro per l'argento, l'argento per il vile metallo, a cosa è dovuto, solo alla giovinezza?
Io rifletterei anche sulla sventatezza iniziale nel non riconscere l'eventuale amore della vita e su quella seguente nel prendere per giusta una scelta  forse solo compensativa.......... ma anche fosse, alla fine, la garanzia che la prima scelta era quella giusta, ce la suggerisce sempre l'idealizzazione di ciò che abbiamo vissuto e visto come irripetibile.
Chissà, nessuno può dirlo, forsae era meglio, forse era molto peggio, e grazie al cielo in queste cose la matematica serve come un due a briscola di una altro segno.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Settembre 2006)

folletto ha detto:
			
		

> Allora, vi aggiorno su quanto sta succedendo amici del forum, poi mi direte voi...
> Ieri sera, telefonata dell'amante, che alle mie domande su quando avrebbe fatto il passo decisivo, ha svicolato dicendomi che ''era sulla direzione di lasciare tutto'', ma che non dovevo fargli fretta....poi è SPARITO! Ieri sera niente sms e oggi nisba telefonate, l'inetto...HO CHIUSO CON LUI!
> Giuro che sembra che mi abbiano dato una sberla e mi sono svegliata di colpo!
> Ma quanto sono stata cretina a credergli, Verena e Bruja avete ragione voi!!
> ...


 
Folletto, vorrei chiederti una cosa. Io non lancio nessuna croce, e non ritengo in queste situazioni di dover/voler individuare le vittime o gli immorali...e sono certa che la responsabilità reale sia sempre da ricercare da  entrambe le parti.


circoscrivo la domanda dunque:

Mentre tu ti stavi innammorando di questo signore, che naturalmente, come da copione, si è dato per defunto, tuo marito dove era? che faceva? ti chiedeva qualcosa? intuiva e non parlava, o parlava e non ascoltava, oppure non parlava, insomma la relazione tra voi due come procedeva?


----------



## Old folletto (13 Settembre 2006)

Ciao Miciolidia..
mah ti dirò non era tutto rose e fiori, c'erano dei problemi ovvio, diciamo in un ambito particolare del rapporto di coppia, la sfera intima...questo ovviamente non mi giustifica. Ci siamo sempre detti tutto e lui ha capito subito che stavo cambiando atteggiamento nei suoi confronti, ero diventata molto più silenziosa e distante ma sinceramente non mi ha mai affrontata direttamente mettendomi alle strette, forse, come mi ha detto dopo non si aspettava assolutamente un tradimento e quindi non lo considerava nemmeno nei suoi pensieri più reconditi..
Diciamo che anche sapendo che problemi c'erano li ha lasciati decantare,  come ho fatto io, ci piangevamo sopra, ma non facevamo niente di concreto per risolverli però io poi sono andata via di testa..adesso paradossalmente il tradimento ha dato una scossa a tutti e due per affrontare le cose e se possibile risolverle.
Speriamo bene!
Baci
Cri


----------

